
Show HN: Ever wish online discussions had more privacy? I hope you like this. - niwde
https://www.jiffchat.com/about/
======
chrischoy
Hi,

I always think having an anonymous discussion is so cool. People can be honest
about they're thinking, or provide real opinions. On the other hand, I'm also
curious about how to prevent inappropriate discussions or comments like
violent, racist , etc.

~~~
niwde
Hello Chris,

I constantly worry about violent, racist, and sexually-explicit content. I’m
currently doing manual content moderation but I’m exploring other ways to
prevent them. Youtube has implemented AI tech to flag inappropriate content,
so that’s something I’m considering.

In the mean time, my focus is to make this anonymous discussion board a
healthy place for honest discussions.

